# 29 Deg F and Kerosene Heater (DuraHeat DH 2340) will not start up? What is wrong? - Found the proble



## Don2222 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hello

Tried to get the chill out of the old shed this morning and the Kerosene heater would not start.
Tank is full of Kerosene.
Opened breather door.
Press down start bar.
Turned knob all the way to the right.
Got red glow and no flames.
See pic

Using an electric quartz heater, I finally warmed up the shed from 29 Deg F to 40 Deg F and then the Kerosene Heater lighted up! What's up with that??

*Any ideas what is wrong?*


----------



## Bocefus78 (Dec 2, 2011)

Gelled up fuel is my first guess. K is about like diesel from my experience. 2nd would be a carboned up wick but if it lit up at 40 deg and not 29 deg, Id say it was the fuel being cold.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 2, 2011)

Will it light with a match? That may get it hot enough to clean out any 
deposits from old fuel...Just guessing, here...
The igniter on my KeroSun failed & matches work well...


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 2, 2011)

Kerosene is closest to D-1 and should be fine at 29 Â°F .  Straight D-2 with no winter additives would start to gel at about 20 Â°F IIRC.


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello

Thanks guys

I will try it with a match next time and let you know. Could it be the ignitor?
Actually it did glow red so probably not?


----------



## heat seeker (Dec 3, 2011)

Is the ignitor positioned correctly? It may be too far away for the cold weather.


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello

You guys are right on. It does start with a match!!

So can the position of the ignitor be adjusted? If so how?


----------



## heat seeker (Dec 3, 2011)

I haven't a clue how to adjust the ignitor. Does you manual show you how to replace it? It sounds like a consumable item.


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello

I looked at the manual, it is a DuraHeat Model DH 2340
http://www.yourheater.com/DH-2304(Eng).pdf

It could be one of 3 items. See pics below. Since it seems to work fine in warmer temps.
I will try new batteries first. They are well over a year old I believe!

1. Area around wick is dirty.
Manual states:
Using the wick adjuster knob, raise the top of the wick until it is even with the top
of the wick guide. Using a flat-edge screwdriver, scrape off the tar deposits.
Be careful not to allow any of the tar deposits to drop into the grooves of the wick
guide. A small vacuum cleaner can be used to remove the tar deposits that have
been scraped off (Fig. B).

2. Ignitor needs replacement
Be sure igniter plug is Type "B", 2.5V DC, 1A only.

3. Batteries are low and need replacement.
BATTERIES -2 "C" cell batteries are located at the rear of the heater.

Wick Part #
Use only a genuine replacement wick.
REPLACEMENT WICK NUMBER: Kero-World 32225, Dura Heat DH-145, Glowick 30856.


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello

Tried the KeroHeat again this am at 30 Deg F with 2 new DuraCell Alkaline C size Batteries. It worked!

The glow was a little brighter and it lit up fine!

Thanks everyone and thank-you DAKSY. I have not used matches in years and would not have thought of that!

Actually I used my propane torch but certainly the same idea!! Thanks again.

Interesting though that the batteries that failed were the original batteries that came with the unit and tested good on my battery tester! See pic below of Rocket Ultra Green c batteries that failed at 30 degrees F!!


----------



## heat seeker (Dec 4, 2011)

Batteries really need to be tested under load. Your tester probably doesn't load them as much as a 1 amp ignitor does. That's a lot of current to expect from a couple of D cells.


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 6, 2011)

heat seeker said:
			
		

> Batteries really need to be tested under load. Your tester probably doesn't load them as much as a 1 amp ignitor does. That's a lot of current to expect from a couple of D cells.



Actually I tested them at 70 degrees and it lights at that temp. I should have tested them at 30 degrees on the battery checker!!


----------



## heat seeker (Dec 6, 2011)

Good point, the battery temperature!


----------

